# Its a losing battle with gambling addiction.



## Rexalyn3 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm so scared, lost and confused and not sure what to do/ think anymore. 
Gambling addiction has always been the consistant factor that has created this tension. I don't think I can do it anymore I've been belittled and emotionally abused to some degree for 18 yrs now. Recently I've really had to work out my 50% in this whole mess and I let it happen instead of standing up for myself. 
Now I really realize he is to far gone to change the way I need.... And knowing he will never make me happy is a scary thought. 
I have no friends since I've been isolating myself in last few years ( as therapist says it's form of numbing out) and feel scared and alone. 
It's ironic that I'm learning to speak up for myself and say what I want and the one thing that I know I can't ignore or run from is my marriage and the decision to seperate. 
I know there's a way out.... I'm just super scared to leave with no stability ex). Good full time job etc... I stayed home with my kids but usually worked part time to always help..
Anybody have stories of how they left and survived for the better?


----------



## Machjo (Feb 2, 2018)

...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Do you have family or friends nearby to turn to for support, who you might rely on for a place to stay, etc. until you get on your feet? You will need to figure out a way to support yourself and your kids, because even though the courts will award child support and probably spousal support, if your husband has a gambling problem, you may never see that money unless the state garnishes his wages.

I would recommend picking up a book called Co-Dependent No More.

How old are your children? What type of part-time jobs have you been doing? Can you turn that into something full-time?


----------

